
Show HN: Finny–your digital money coach - projomni
https://www.askfinny.com
======
projomni
Hi HN, just wanted to tell you a little but about Finny, the app my team and I
created. Finny is a web-based personal finance and investing education and
coaching app. The idea was born out of my own frustration with personal
finance and investing media today--there are too many ads and promoted
results, so you never know what's the truth vs. yet another ad. With Finny,
we’ve focused on providing clean, unbiased, bite-sized answers to common
financial questions that people are searching for. Along the way, we also
created a number of money guides and simple investing tools for you to check
out. A heads up: you may be asked to log in if you're asking many questions.
We require that because we try to answer most of your questions, so we'd like
to make sure we're not getting spam or bot traffic. You can log in quickly
using your Google or FB account.

~~~
akritrime
Hey Milan, so glad to see Finny finally on Hacker News. Full disclosure, I
have worked as a dev on Finny before. One question that I had about Finny as
an user is how do you think someone like me, who is not that financially
savvy, can get the most value out of Finny

~~~
projomni
I would start with Money Guides for general guidance on managing your money.
Or simply ask your question, and if Finny the bot cannot answer it, one of our
coaches will.

